# Do you give your queens Piriton?



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Rilly is coming into call it seems, and I want to try and keep her as calm as possible.

I was given the tip of giving her half a Piriton tablet once a day, which I'm told will keep her calm, and stop her wanting to scream the place down.

So do any of you use this method, and does it work for you and your girl?


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi, I have quite a few queens, and I also have quite a few friends who are breeders,

Piriton does not keep your cat quiet, you can go to the vets and get feliway spray which will help keep her a little calmer it is a pheremone product, she will still call as it is natures way.

I have also a bengal male and he is so loud, much louder than any of the others, i use feliway and it keeps him a little calmer and when a queen is in season, he still calls but not as frequent as when i dont use it.

Piriton however is safe for feline use and can be used it is normally one tablet per 10kg of body weight,and is often prescribed by vets, but not for the use of calming, mainly itches and allergies. It can make your cat a little sleepy, which is where people say it will calm your cat, but unless you are willing to keep her constantly doped up, which defianately is counter productive.
It is no good as a anti-calling product, there is a small use article on www.viovet.co.uk


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

I've used Piriton for a calling queen twice in 27 years so I hope that conveys how I feel about giving my cats *anything*, drug wise, unless it's absolutely necessary.

Long story short, this was with one queen who literally screamed the house down when calling and, as a result, we had a problem with a neighbour and then shortly afterwards a letter from the council re noise.

Piriton does work by making the cat drowsy, and hence quiet(er). It's perfectly safe for cats and is used for insect stings, etc. The dose is half a tablet, as you mentioned. The drug that Piriton contains is very bitter so, if you go ahead and use it, you'll need to try and get it down her very quickly in one go or ensure it's well concealed in a bit of food -I didn't, first time I used it, and it made her drool an awful lot though with no ill effects.

With my girl I think it took a good two hours after giving it her before I noticed that she'd calmed right down.

I'm not going to preach about be careful how you use; don't use it willy nilly, etc.. it's just commmon sense, is isn't it


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks for your advice folks.

I too don't want to give her anything unless I need to. At the moment she is only just calling, but by the sounds of it, come a day or two she will be screaming pretty good. It will be a last resort if I do use it, and it will only be for her sake as she does get quite distressed bless her.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

It's good to know that Piriton is safe for cats...it is something I always have at home for my own use and do worry about the kitten catching one of the wasps and bees she is so keen on chasing!
I was able to recommend this drug to a poster on another site just a week or so ago....this contact is in Australia and her cat developed swollen itchy ears after a bite. Piriton saved the day!


----------



## joe powell (Jun 21, 2010)

I would not recommend it as it is a human medication and it can be harmful to children so how do you know it will not affect Rilly. If i was you i would get the vet to supply you with something or phone them up and ask them for advise.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

When I mentioned it to the vet a few weeks back he said it was fine to use at the height of her call  I just wanted to get other breeders opinion and experience using it.

She has been calling like a trooper for the last couple of days, so she has had half a Piriton both days, the difference is quite dramatic! She isn't half as stressed and her actual calling is down to the odd quieter call instead of full blown screaming the place down calling. That's the result I was hoping for, much nicer for her as she doesn't seem too stressed at all now.


----------



## joe powell (Jun 21, 2010)

Aurelia said:


> When I mentioned it to the vet a few weeks back he said it was fine to use at the height of her call  I just wanted to get other breeders opinion and experience using it.
> 
> She has been calling like a trooper for the last couple of days, so she has had half a Piriton both days, the difference is quite dramatic! She isn't half as stressed and her actual calling is down to the odd quieter call instead of full blown screaming the place down calling. That's the result I was hoping for, much nicer for her as she doesn't seem too stressed at all now.


Then i suppose she is ok with it and if it is working there should be no problem, (might use it with Pippa  ) :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

joe powell said:


> Then i suppose she is ok with it and if it is working there should be no problem, (might use it with Pippa  ) :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


I wouldn't she's still feeding the babies for a while yet hun (think transfer). When the kits are 8 weeks you should be safe to get her neutered.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> I've used Piriton for a calling queen twice in 27 years


Have to admit to a bit more than that in 30+ years but not much. Have only used it with two cats though. One was such a screamer that once she got into full voice you could hear her down the street through our solid stone walls. The other was a very frequent (and loud) caller and it stopped her (and us) losing condition by providing a night's sleep all round. With both these cats I only used it at night, only when they'd worked up to being screaming banshees and it was only needed for two nights at a time. I'm in total agreement that it shouldn't be used unless there is a real need.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Well, to be really honest, had I been aware some years ago that Piriton could be used quite safely then I may have used more - so my quote of twice in 27 years was perhaps a bit misleading  There again, maybe not because it's only been in the last 20 months that we experienced this girl's persistent and incredibly loud calling which coincided with a move to a house where have the most unreasonable neighbour on the planet; there was ONE incidence of her making a racket at night when outside in the run. I was mortified (I hadn't known because we sleep at the front of the house), apologised profusely and didn't ever put her outside again.. I gave her the Piriton (twice) just in case they could hear her through the walls, indoors.

Despite that, they complained to the council and we had a letter from them.

Due to worries over the neighbours and the fact that my poor girl calls herself senseless, against my better judgment she had a Delvostern injection a year ago. Without going into detail it's totally mucked her up, reproduction wise, so she's about to be spayed. Probably for the best, no doubt, but disappointing nonetheless and I wish my neighbours had been a bit more reasonable


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Believe or not there is a dosage "out there" somewhere for cats and has had no ill term effects, but there cold be long term affects who knows ? 

The person who wrote the piece was a cat person and was basically saying that nothing about cat breeding is natural, we await their calls (for our purpose) we have ovarid to stop calling, injections to stop, when they do fall pregnant, we sell their babies (i added that last bit about the babies).

I have never gave mine Piriton yet but am tempted to give my 6 year old child one.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Very true. There's not an awful lot that is 'natural' when it comes to breeding cats. I try, often in vain, to keep it as natural as possible with, of course, the exception of allowing a cat to be mated/become pregnant as frequently as nature would allow 

I think the problem with saying yeah, go ahead with the Piriton/Ovarid/Delvosteron or any drugs more commonly associated with use in humans is that some people will give it to their cats willy-nilly, most often for their own convenience, i.e. nothing to do with the welfare of the cat.

Whilst I'm at it, a belated apology to Aurelia. I actually replied to the OP without actually reading who the OP was... and then a bit felt silly, when I realised who the poster was, that I'd added a bit at the end about "common sense"


----------



## firdausulhaq (5 mo ago)

havoc said:


> Have to admit to a bit more than that in 30+ years but not much. Have only used it with two cats though. One was such a screamer that once she got into full voice you could hear her down the street through our solid stone walls. The other was a very frequent (and loud) caller and it stopped her (and us) losing condition by providing a night's sleep all round. With both these cats I only used it at night, only when they'd worked up to being screaming banshees and it was only needed for two nights at a time. I'm in total agreement that it shouldn't be used unless there is a real need.


Banshees 🤪🤣🤣🤣 I have been advised too and may well try it when needed.


----------

